# establishing a rat and mouse club in the Upper Midwest



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Hi I just wanted to share with everyone here that there is a group of people who are starting a rat and mouse club. Here is the original ad.

Greetings to all Wisconsin, Minnesota and Iowa rodent fanciers, breeders and lovers! Are you interested in spreading the word about rats and mice as excellent pets and companion animals? How about exhibitions and shows? Maybe social get-togethers? I am looking for people interested in forming an AFRMA affiliated organization in the Wisconsin, Minnesota and Iowa area. It has been a long, long time since any organization has been involved in these states and over the years I have spoken with many people whom have said "Gee, if there was a club or something in the area I would love to be part of it." However, when the suggestion of forming a club or association is put out here many people think "Well, I don't really have the time to start something" or "A club would be great but I will be the ONLY person willing to do the work." If you have ever thought a club would be great NOW is the time! I am taking the first step and volunteer my services to making a club a reality. Interested in this idea?

If your interested please PM/Email me and I'll get you some more information.


----------

